

RTI Inc. seeks to built robot that will forage and "eat" for energy - mcantelon
http://www.robotictechnologyinc.com/index.php/EATR

======
GiraffeNecktie
"It can find, ingest, and extract energy from biomass in the environment".

Excuse me while I haul my skinny biomass out of the path of that advancing
robot.

------
anigbrowl
_Spatially locate and manipulate the sources of energy (e.g., cut or shred to
size, grasp, lift, and ingest)_

Supportive though I am of the technological goals, their overview documents
are a conspiracy theorist's wet dream (chainsaws? scary robotic heads? angry-
looking tree-eating robots?!). Someone needs to give their marketing people
free tickets to the upcoming Terminator movie and explain that most of the
audience are there to root for the human character. I, on the other hand...

